

Bad, Buzzfeed. Don't steal people's photos. Bad. - kerno
http://everydaydreamholiday.com/2013/01/12/sharing-or-stealing-buzzfeed-photo-attribution-and-creative-commons/

======
michaelpinto
Yes what Buzzfeed did was wrong, however:

On Reddit many times I see users swiping photos from news sites, uploading
them to Imgur and then go on to generate countless page views which don't help
the news organization that paid for those photos in the first place. In fact
many times there's not even any attribution.

Also it's not just reddit that does this but in the early days of Wikipedia
many entries were scraped together by copying-and-pasting content from other
websites without any permission. There are also sites like Pinterest which
seem to exist to just swipe photos from other websites.

~~~
kerno
Hey michaelpinto - I agree with you. BuzzFeed are certainly not the only ones
practicing this, but I suppose in this case there is a clear profit motive
behind BuzzFeed, whereas a teen swiping a photo can't be as directly connected
with one (yes, Reddit/parent company/hosting site would earn revenue that the
original author is entitled to).

~~~
michaelpinto
kerno i think you do have a good point!

